# Eclipse starten



## phrygian (2. Dez 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe eine ganz dumme Frage:
Nachdem ich gestern Eclipse installiert habe, wollte ich es heute wieder starten. Ich habe unter "Start -> alle Programme" (Windows XP) nachgeschaut, aber da war nix. Statt dessen habe ich einen Ordner "workspace" (Pfad: C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\"Mein Name"\workspace) gefunden.
Was habe ich falsch gemacht?
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

Gruß, phrygian


----------



## SlaterB (2. Dez 2006)

Eclipse fügt nicht automatisch einen Link ins Startmenü ein,
suche das Installationsverzeichnis (Explorer hat eine Suche),
dort gibt es eine Datei 'eclipse.exe',
Rechtsklick, Senden an, Desktop, Verknüpfung erstellen


----------



## phrygian (2. Dez 2006)

Hallo SlaterB!

Danke für Deine Antwort. Der Explorer hat eine Datei mit dem Namen ECLIPSE.EXE-2E8CD3EC.pf gefunden, die ich nicht öffnen kann. Kannst Du mir weiterhelfen? Oder soll ich den Ordner WORKSPACE löschen und Eclipse wieder herunterladen?

Gruß, phrygian


----------



## SlaterB (2. Dez 2006)

du brauchst eine Datei eclipse.exe und ein Verzeichnis Eclipse,
wenn die nicht da sind, nun ja 

aber such erstmal, wieso sollten die nicht da sein?
wenn du das noch mal neu herunterladen solltest, wo würdest du es dann installieren?
das ist der Ort an dem es vielleicht jetzt schon ist 

im Zweifel kannst du es genauso gut noch mal einrichten,
das ist ja alles bisschen anders als bei anderen Programmen,
da wird gar nix so richtig installiert (kein Eintrag bei Windows (wenn falsch bitte korrigieren)),
da kannst du auch mehrere Versionen gleichzeitig benutzen

Workspace kann gelöscht werden (insbesondere wenn noch leer)
oder auch nicht und wiederverwendet werden, egal


----------



## phrygian (2. Dez 2006)

Vielleicht ist da nichts, weil ich vor dem Herunterladen nicht "speichern", sondern nur "öffnen" gewählt habe? Ich habe jetzt die Datei "eclipse-SDK-3.2.1-win32[1].zip" wieder heruntergeladen. Sie befindet sich in meinen Temporary Internet Files. Soll ich das ganze zip-file exportieren? Und wenn ja, wohin?
Vielen Dank nochmal für Deine Hilfe!


----------



## SlaterB (2. Dez 2006)

exportieren nicht, entpacken ja,
ich schlage vor nach C:/Programme/Eclipse,

falls die Dateien danach in 
C:/Programme/Eclipse/Eclipse 
liegen, einfach alle wieder zurückschieben,
dann nur noch eclipse.exe und es läuft,
beim ersten Programmstart steht noch was von 'Installation abschließen',
aber sichtbares passiert da nicht mehr, später genauso mit eclipse.exe starten,

Installationsdatei besser aufbewahren, sofern ne 250 GB-Platte vorhanden ist 

die Datei klingt so als wäre noch ein Java-SDK dabei 
oder ist es nur das Eclipse für diese Version? Dateigröße?

na vielleicht weißt du was du tust, 
Java jedenfalls vor Eclipse installieren wenn nicht schon installiert


----------



## phrygian (2. Dez 2006)

Den Unterordner "Eclipse" im Ordner "Programme" muss ich wohl selbst erstellen. Jedenfalls gibt's den bei mir nicht. (tut mir leid, wenn diese Frage zu blöd ist...)


----------



## phrygian (2. Dez 2006)

Ach ja: Die Größe des zip-files ist 137'468'581 bytes. ich glaube, java ist nicht dabei, aber ich hab das schon installiert.


----------



## SlaterB (2. Dez 2006)

tja, erstelle mal, 
wie gesagt endet das meist doppelt gemoppelt in 
C:/Programme/Eclipse/Eclipse (weil automatisch noch ein Unterordner Eclipse erzeugt wird/ im Zip enthalten ist)
aber besser das dann reparieren,
als alle Dateien in C:/Programme liegen zu haben
(wenn du direkt nach C:/Programme entpackst und nicht automatisch ein Unterordner angelegt wird)


----------



## phrygian (2. Dez 2006)

Ok, jetzt hat's geklappt. Vielen Dank und gute Nacht!

Gruß, phrygian


----------

